
A Burned-Out Husk of a House Is Selling for $800,000 in Silicon Valley - ourmandave
https://gizmodo.com/a-burned-out-husk-of-a-house-is-selling-for-800-000-in-1825172674
======
perilunar
No, a "5,800 square foot" block of _land_ is selling for $800k.

------
jburgess777
The Guardian did a report a few years ago about some of the multi-million
pound properties in London which have been left empty and derelict for years:

[https://www.theguardian.com/society/2014/jan/31/inside-
londo...](https://www.theguardian.com/society/2014/jan/31/inside-london-
billionaires-row-derelict-mansions-hampstead)

